# How to Groom a Yellow Lab



## dcrealtor (Sep 16, 2010)

So I have had a furrminator now for about a year.. I love it because it seems to get so much furr out.. but I feel like it damages my Lab's coat.. it does not feel as smooth as it used to before I started using it. I have a Shiba Inu/Rott/Chow mix that the furrminator seems to be just the trick, she has an undercoat, and it leaves her smooth, shiny, and shed free.. but on the yellow lab his hair ends up feeling kind of rough like it split the ends or something.. suggestions?


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

The Furminator is a great tool, I really love it. However, you have to be really careful not to cut the guard hairs; IOW it has to be used judiciously. That's probably the roughness you are feeling, the furminator is cutting your lab's hair as well as pulling out the undercoat. I would recommend the Zoom Groom for labs....it's a rubber curry comb thing made by Kong; I think I paid about $8 for mine, it works sooo well on lab-type coats. And since it's soft rubber, you don't have to worry about damaging the dog's skin or coat. The only thing I have a problem with is the dogs wanting to play with it...they like the rubber texture I guess, haha. So keep it up out of the way, or your dogs might steal it!


----------



## Tankstar (Dec 30, 2006)

A lab doesnt have a soft coat to start with. Lab coats are dense, not soft.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 25, 2011)

Tankstar said:


> A lab doesnt have a soft coat to start with. Lab coats are dense, not soft.


 I don't think he was saying he wanted it to be soft...he just wants his dog's coat to be returned to it's original smoothness. Labs do have a relatively smooth coat, even if it's not "soft".


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I wont use furrminator because it does damage the hair at least from what I have experienced.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

A furminater is a blade, blades are used to cut things, in this case it cuts fur. It can be useful but like others have said should be used very sparingly


----------

